# A few pics from this year



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

Pics have been moved.

For all the internet police. There was another person taking the photo.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Nice pics, way to shoot the green, some nice sprigs in there too :beer:


----------



## Kris brantner (Sep 22, 2009)

nice goin! those flooded corn fields are awesome! wish we had water like that in wisconsin


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Awesome pic's guys!


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Nice pics Corey!! Looks like Ace was busy down there. You must have stock in Federal or Winchester. :beer:


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice pics and handsome dog ......


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Great work. Thanks for passing on the brown ducks - big kudos!!!


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice Pics!! :thumb:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Now thats Killen Them straight up. Great work guys!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Corey,
Having hunted with you a couple of times I know you are 100% legit when it comes to hunting! I did miss the pictures before you took them down but I just wanted to let everyone to know what kind of a sportsman you are!

photo police=jealousy!

Taylor


----------



## Wacker 44 (Sep 28, 2009)

Thats to bad that people have to remove pics just because some people just cant believe it and have to say something to degrade their pics. I saw the pics and they were really awesome! good shooting the green i hope that i could have had some hunts like that this year! Nice pinnies too!

Wacker 44


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I hunt with Corey as well, and he is definitely a legit duck and goose killer. He is dedicated and follows the rules. Don't let the internet photo police get to you. They were some of the best hunting pics I have seen all year!


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

who took em down?


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

> Maverick Posted: Wed Nov 25, 2009 12:12 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> photo police=jealousy!


couldnt have said it better


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Dang.. I missed them

I would love for you to post them back up. Love seeing pics of good hunts.

ALso well said mav....



> photo police=jealousy!


 :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't know why a mod would remove them......since he hasn't responded.....maybe he removed them himself.Not the mysterious "photo police." :huh:


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I am sure he did remove them himself after getting ****** at the photo police for giving him grief.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

?????????????????
What police?I see no posts criticizing?PMs?
Great pics and doubt any mod would remove.
Very strange.


----------

